# Best Moss for Moss Carpet



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

So I'm setting up a 15gallon moss / anubias low light tank and I'm trying to figure out which moss would be best for the "carpet" portion of the tank. 

Right now I have java, christmas, taiwan, and weeping moss all on the way. If none of those will work well any other suggestions would be welcome


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It depends on how you want the "carpet" to look. Each moss you have has a different growth pattern to it. Then there is also flame moss which grows up. There is pellia which can grow like little bushes. Here is a neat web site. Make sure you look at his tanks gallery.
http://www.aquarminy.yoyo.pl/ang/flora.html


----------



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

well I guess i envision a "carpet" in the typical sense (although I guess that isn't very descriptive). I would just got with java moss but I'm concerned about how tall it might get. maybe with consistent trimming i could keep it down. i'm just trying to get a layer of vegetation over the substrate. nothing too tall preferably. but i'd like it to be dense. 

will the flame moss spread out or just grow up? because looking at the picture of it, that's the "look" i'd be going for. but if it's just going to just grow straight up then it might not fill in the substrate like i want it to.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

here is site that just has mosses. http://aquamoss.com/ I always liked the look of flame moss or Fissidens fontanus for carpet.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Flame moss grows up and spreads. It might be neat to think in terms of sculpturing your mosses. Bush here, low grow there, etc. Every moss will eventually keep growing and get to be too high. Some are very slow growing so that will help. Check out those moss sights. You'll be amazed at your possibilities.


----------

